# Kittens seem drunk?!



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

Cat novice here. Just acquired 2 10 week old kittens. Fed this evening and then they staggered drunk like under the sideboard where they stayed for over an hour. They have just surfaced by staggered, swaying accross the floor!? Is this normal behaviour? What have I done to them ?! The lady we got them from did give them their worm pills and flea drops before we picked them up?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

what breed are they? what do you mean by staggering and swaying. do they continue to do it after a few minutes? are they eating/drinking? what worming treatment were they given and what flea treatment were they given. this is not normal behaviour and you should ring your out of hours vets.


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

They are rescue cats - black and white mix - so not idea what breed. They ate a couple of sachets and some biscuits. One is up and about and still staggering around a bit - they just can't walk in a straight line. They had Milbemax worming tablets and fleaed with stroghold.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

drekkly said:


> They are rescue cats - black and white mix - so not idea what breed. They ate a couple of sachets and some biscuits. One is up and about and still staggering around a bit - they just can't walk in a straight line. They had Milbemax worming tablets and fleaed with stroghold.


it's really not a good sign if they are still super wobbly. some kittens are clumsy just as most babies would be learning their feet. but if you are worried really you should give the 24hrs vets a ring. kittens can go downhill very quickly.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh doesnt sound good.. I would ring the emergency vet


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

I just rang the lady who I got them from who used to work in a vets and she said not to worry and that some of her older cats spend the evening a bit groggy after being wormed. She said it was the first month they had a full tablet of the worm medicine so that's maybe why they are groggy and wobbly. They had the medecine at 5ish and ate at around 7ish and then straight afterwards seem to get all sleepy and wobbly. Now I don't know whether to ring or not?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

personally I would want a second opinion from another vet.. just to put your mind at rest


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i would phone the vet too just to be sure!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

It does sound really strange behaviour after being wormed and flead.I must admit i've never heard that before.
I WOULD DEFINITELY RING THE VETS. XXXX


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks to all. I rang the vets and they said to keep an eye on them for a couple of hours. The worm tables and flea ointment are licensed to be used together but there are known side effects - one being - the symptons my kittens are exhibiting. Not much we can do now as they have absorbed the medication. I will keep an eye on them for the next couple of hours and check them in the night. They will prob just sleep it off but if still bad in the morning I shall take them in. This is my first night ever of being a cat owner!! Hope it gets easier!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

drekkly said:


> I just rang the lady who I got them from who used to work in a vets and she said not to worry and that some of her older cats spend the evening a bit groggy after being wormed. She said it was the first month they had a full tablet of the worm medicine so that's maybe why they are groggy and wobbly. They had the medecine at 5ish and ate at around 7ish and then straight afterwards seem to get all sleepy and wobbly. Now I don't know whether to ring or not?


are your kittens over 2kg at 10 weeks?? the average is under 2kg for a 10week old kitten and they shouldn't be having a full pill of even the kitten dose until over 2kg. sometimes the wormer can make them a bit sleepy or sick but usually not wobbly or unwell looking. really you should ring your vets and get some advice from them. just because someone works in a vets doesn't mean they know everything about pet illnesses. she could have been a kennel cleaner...
also did they have normal cat stronghold or kitten stronghold?


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

drekkly said:


> I just rang the lady who I got them from who used to work in a vets and she said not to worry and that some of her older cats spend the evening a bit groggy after being wormed. She said it was the first month they had a full tablet of the worm medicine so that's maybe why they are groggy and wobbly. They had the medecine at 5ish and ate at around 7ish and then straight afterwards seem to get all sleepy and wobbly. Now I don't know whether to ring or not?


A WHOLE MILBERMAX AT 10 WEEKS

RING THE VET NOW ITS 99% TOXIC POISENING


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for the posts guys but read my last post - I did ring a vet - an actual vet - that was the advice he gave.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

drekkly said:


> thanks for the posts guys but read my last post - I did ring a vet - an actual vet - that was the advice he gave.


sorry

its not usually this bad but dont be suprised if you getting vomiting and bloody stools over the next few days


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

ok. thanks for all your advice. They seem much more alert now but still have wobbly legs. I don't know the weight I'm afraid. I am keeping my eye on them and will call the vet out if they start fitting or anything.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

drekkly said:


> ok. thanks for all your advice. They seem much more alert now but still have wobbly legs. I don't know the weight I'm afraid. I am keeping my eye on them and will call the vet out if they start fitting or anything.


put some sugar and a pinch of salt in warm water for them to increase fluids


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

ok Tasha I will do. The kittens are sleeping now. Boy what a night!


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

one of them seems to want to sleep in the litter tray! I keep taking him out but he keeps going back in!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

put him in his bed hun xx


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

drekkly said:


> thanks for the posts guys but read my last post - I did ring a vet - an actual vet - that was the advice he gave.


yes but did you tell them that the kittens had a whole milbemax tablet and that they could be under 2kg? and you still didn't say if the stronghold was for kittens or for adult cats(over 2kg).


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is one heck of a reaction, and this is regarded as a normal side effect????  Granted the dose was too high, but there is surely a huge safety margin with wormer!


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

lizward said:


> This is one heck of a reaction, and this is regarded as a normal side effect????  Granted the dose was too high, but there is surely a huge safety margin with wormer!


sadly not with wormer excess dose strips the intestines and releases toxins from the kidneys agrivated by the flea spray which is absorbed was it animal spray or pet bed and area spray

hes sleeping in the litter because it moulds round his sore tummy where his bed is hard


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I hope everything was okay in the night, bless him sleeping in his tray! So long as he is not sleeping in mess, then I wouldn't worry about that.
Let us know how they are.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

When I first read your post, I was about to reply with could it be an ear infection. Anyway, glad you got in contact with your vet.



drekkly said:


> one of them seems to want to sleep in the litter tray! I keep taking him out but he keeps going back in!


As for sleeping in the litter tray, some kitties do that.

Cleo did, when we first got her she would go and lay in it and fall asleep. She treated it as if it was an actual bed. I would often go and get her out and move her away or to her own bed. She would only go off and do it again. So in the, I just ignored it and she soon grew out of it. I am sure yours will too .
Our cats litter tray is always clean. Poos are removed right after they have been deposited. The litter is changed often etc. So as long as your litter tray/s are clean then I wouldn't worry too much. It would be a worry if she started to lay in her own poo of course.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a battle with mine trying to use litter tray as I bed. I stood for about half an hour doing it. She got in it and I removed her etc etc over and over again until she finally gave up.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do we have any progress?

Please let us know, I've been so worried about these little kittens


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes,How is the kitties this morning hun. xxxxx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

this is why spot-on wormers are safer.........



lizward said:


> This is one heck of a reaction, and this is regarded as a normal side effect????  Granted the dose was too high, but there is surely a huge safety margin with wormer!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Just one question....why are people so reluctant to call / or take their pets to the out of hours vets???? 

Yes, it costs alot of money but there are ways round paying.

If these were my kitties they would have been straight to the vets last night, no need to tell me twice!

Hope they are ok today though x


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Just one question....why are people so reluctant to call / or take their pets to the out of hours vets????
> 
> Yes, it costs alot of money but there are ways round paying.
> 
> ...


I think the reason is because out of hours vets are so expensive, and sometimes people don't know if what they are looking at is serious or not.
Can I ask what you mean by there are ways round paying?

Also in answer to your question, I don't think everyone realises that you can phone the out of hours vet for (free) advice, and if the vet thinks everything is fine or its not urgent, then they will tell you on t
he phone.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I would love to hear how this little kitty got on but to be honest some of the replies although correct are a bit aggressive ( one of them in big writing VET NOW OKAY!!!!! ) is there really any need for people to be so unpleasant! , i doubt whether this person will get back to us to update and i can hardly blame her!! it seems when people ask for advice they get "shouted at" for not speaking to vet & sometimes people just want a bit of reassurance cant we just say nicely that they need to go to vet?


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I would love to hear how this little kitty got on but to be honest some of the replies although correct are a bit aggressive ( one of them in big writing VET NOW OKAY!!!!! ) is there really any need for people to be so unpleasant! , i doubt whether this person will get back to us to update and i can hardly blame her!! it seems when people ask for advice they get "shouted at" for not speaking to vet & sometimes people just want a bit of reassurance cant we just say nicely that they need to go to vet?


I agree the vet now bit was harsh but I think they were trying to make a point clear in some cases to in order to ensure the original poster grasps the seriousness


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tasha said:


> I agree the vet now bit was harsh but I think they were trying to make a point clear in some cases to in order to ensure the original poster grasps the seriousness


im sure she got the message!


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

lol she's a he by the way 
Anyway sorry I haven't posted back - been out all day. Yes I did find the initial posts quite alarming but it did make me ring the vet as suggested. To answer an earlier post - I did actually ring an out of hours emergency vet - just to clear that up and maybe if people weren't quite so assertive about it I wouldn't. 

Anyway I stayed up till gone midnight with the boys and they suddenly picked up. I checked them in the night and they were very lively! And this morning absolutely fine. They actually kept us up all night running around in the dining room all night - which is directly below our bedroom! 

I couldn't answer the posts about the exact medication they were given as the lady I got them from administered the meds before we picked them up.

Ok - well thanks for all the advice. The main thing is the boys are OK!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

So pleased everything's worked out well in the end!


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

oh Im so glad (apologies for assuming the gender) as long as the boys are ok thats all we needed to know kittens are so vunerable at this age


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww im glad your little kittens are ok, we would love to see pictures of them,


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Bless,so pleased to hear they are fine today.Hopefully you can now enjoy the fun of them running all over causing bedlam as young kitties do hun. xxxxxx


----------



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

have put some photos in My Album - hope u can see tem


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful, and so much alike with their markings. xxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

drekkly said:


> have put some photos in My Album - hope u can see tem


wow they are so cute, very sweet, i hope they are settling in ok, its nice having two, they are great fun to watch,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

drekkly said:


> lol she's a he by the way
> QUOTE] v Oops! sorry about that lol glad ur kitties ok


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

Glad everything appears to be ok. This actually sounds like the person you got the kittens off gave them an adult milbermax rather than a kitten one. My vets nursing assistant dispensed me adult milbermax instead of kitten ones (the kitten ones can be used on cats under 2kg). The outer box was printed as kitten but the tablets inside were actually for adults. The kittens lost the use of their back legs, fell asleep anywhere and to be honest I thought that one of them was close to dying. At 11pm at night, after a frantic search of the internet where everysite said VETS NOW!!, we went to the emergency vets and the kittens were kept in for observation. The next day they were all ok. This kind of overdose can cause kidney failure so it's vital to know what dose they had and when the symptoms started.

Karen
Kiska Siberians


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Your Boys Are Beautiful


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

A very senior vet(practice owner)told me that you can give many times the stated dose of wormer with no ill effectto all animals.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> A very senior vet(practice owner)told me that you can give many times the stated dose of wormer with no ill effectto all animals.


panacur and some drontal yes but milbemax can make them a bit ill as it's very strong


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> this is why spot-on wormers are safer.........


hummm I thought that too and got the spot on stuff from the vets I also thought it was easier to administer.

One of mine managed to lick it. You wouldn't believe the amount of frothy saliva that drooled from his mouth. I ended up thoroughly rinsing his mouth and wiping the stuff off.

The other cat had no problems.

I still prefer the spot on but I will do it in two halves next time with a few minutes between them.

Sue


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

sskmick said:


> hummm I thought that too and got the spot on stuff from the vets I also thought it was easier to administer.
> 
> One of mine managed to lick it. You wouldn't believe the amount of frothy saliva that drooled from his mouth. I ended up thoroughly rinsing his mouth and wiping the stuff off.
> 
> ...


the same thing can happen with frontline with some cats. not all. horses do it when they eat clover! drool for hours LOL!! it's just a salivary reaction and flushing the mouth will help. it does make you panic though doesn't it! common though so don't worry too much. they made the product with the knowledge that either the cat or another family cat would lick it off. my lil ocicat used to clean it off the other cat we had and vs verse all the time.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Im glad everthing is ok with your boys drekkly.

They are sooooo cute! I'dve been worried sick too!

You are going to have hours and hours of fun with them! Enjoy *


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> the same thing can happen with frontline with some cats. not all. horses do it when they eat clover! drool for hours LOL!! it's just a salivary reaction and flushing the mouth will help. it does make you panic though doesn't it! common though so don't worry too much. they made the product with the knowledge that either the cat or another family cat would lick it off. my lil ocicat used to clean it off the other cat we had and vs verse all the time.


 Thanks for that advice, panic wasn't the word, I was at my wits end. 

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness I'm so jealous I've just seen your boys and they are beautiful, fabulous colouring and markings, so cute. 

I hope they are out of the woods now.

When things are not quite right its so scary, fortunately we all have each other on this forum. Everyone has different ideas but chances are between us we will come up with the help and advice needed.

Sue


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

drekkly said:


> This is my first night ever of being a cat owner!! Hope it gets easier!


Bless you what an upsetting start to being a kitten owner. I am glad you asked your vet about it as he is now aware, and if all is not well with them in the morning he will have some idea what he is dealing with.
I am sure after a good nights sleep they will be much better, take care.
Mary


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> Bless you what an upsetting start to being a kitten owner. I am glad you asked your vet about it as he is now aware, and if all is not well with them in the morning he will have some idea what he is dealing with.
> I am sure after a good nights sleep they will be much better, take care.
> Mary


Whoops, should have read all the posts before I replied
Glad they are both OK
Mary


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

helz said:


> I think the reason is because out of hours vets are so expensive, and sometimes people don't know if what they are looking at is serious or not.
> Can I ask what you mean by there are ways round paying?
> 
> Also in answer to your question, I don't think everyone realises that you can phone the out of hours vet for (free) advice, and if the vet thinks everything is fine or its not urgent, then they will tell you on t
> he phone.


Hi Helz,

Without the risk of raking over old ground, what i meant in my post is that most vets are understanding on the fact that coughing up £130 for an out of hours vet visit isnt alwasys possible. I've had to take Barney twice now and both times the vet has said i can pay in installments or two halves - thats all i meant.

Anyway, i'm glad the kitties are doing well and they really are stunning


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Hi Helz,
> 
> Without the risk of raking over old ground, what i meant in my post is that most vets are understanding on the fact that coughing up £130 for an out of hours vet visit isnt alwasys possible. I've had to take Barney twice now and both times the vet has said i can pay in installments or two halves - thats all i meant.
> 
> Anyway, i'm glad the kitties are doing well and they really are stunning


Ah okay, see what you mean.


----------

